# student Visa refuse!! please help



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi All,

seeking all your help, I have a family and we build our dream here, a one-year-old daughter and a loving wife. I've been here for around 8 years now, and my application for a student visa for diploma course has been refused, one of my friend advice me to go masteral while in MRT appeal. My question would it make my appeal more successful than if I continue the diploma course?

I have finished Bachelor then went Temp grad visa before applying for student visa again. Im still trying to get my point to 75 points for ICT. Im here in NSW Sydney


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

What was the reason for visa refusal? 

I would consult an immigration lawyer with so much at stake.


----------



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

*thank you for your feedback*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> What was the reason for visa refusal?
> 
> 
> I would consult an immigration lawyer with so much at stake.


the main reason is GTE (Genuine Temporary Entrant), the agent was not convinced by the SOP (Statment of Purpose) I had written. below is what exactly stated in the visa refusal.

Reasons
I have assessed the application and the reasons for my decision are detailed below.
A valid application for a Student visa has been made by the applicant.
A visa cannot be granted unless the relevant criteria set out in the Migration Act and the
Migration Regulations are satisfied.
In this case, I am not satisfied that clause 500.212 in Schedule 2 of the Migration
Regulations is satisfied. This clause provides that:
500.212
The applicant is a genuine applicant for entry and stay as a student because:
(a) the applicant intends genuinely to stay in Australia temporarily, having regard to:
(i) the applicant’s circumstances; and
(ii) the applicant’s immigration history; and
(iii) if the applicant is a minor—the intentions of a parent, legal guardian or spouse of the
applicant; and
(iv) any other relevant matter; and
(b) the applicant intends to comply with any conditions subject to which the visa is granted, having
regard to:
(i) the applicant’s record of compliance with any condition of a visa previously held by the
applicant (if any); and
(ii) the applicant’s stated intention to comply with any conditions to which the visa may be
subject; and
(c) of any other relevant matter.


----------



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

I have consulted a solicitor and advice us to withdraw the diploma, appeal MRT and take masters. 
but still considering some options? so I'm seeking advice,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I have heard informally that subsequent student visas that aren't at the same or a higher AQF level often face complications, especially when one has already come to the end of a 485. 

Plus I guess the CO is right in that you are trying to stay beyond your student visa. 

I would take your solicitors advice - all the best, hope things work out


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

8 years on a student visa?? 

Girl Aussie



marckzoe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> seeking all your help, I have a family and we build our dream here, a one-year-old daughter and a loving wife. I've been here for around 8 years now, and my application for a student visa for diploma course has been refused, one of my friend advice me to go masteral while in MRT appeal. My question would it make my appeal more successful than if I continue the diploma course?
> 
> I have finished Bachelor then went Temp grad visa before applying for student visa again. Im still trying to get my point to 75 points for ICT. Im here in NSW Sydney


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

girlaussie said:


> 8 years on a student visa??
> 
> Girl Aussie


I've been here since 2003, back when I was 13 yo and I've only recently got my PR, 14 years on student visas.


----------



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I have heard informally that subsequent student visas that aren't at the same or a higher AQF level often face complications, especially when one has already come to the end of a 485.
> 
> Plus I guess the CO is right in that you are trying to stay beyond your student visa.
> 
> I would take your solicitors advice - all the best, hope things work out


thank you for advice,


----------



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

girlaussie said:


> 8 years on a student visa??
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes


----------



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I have applied for MRT online on monday, I have already received the acknowledgement email from AAT, but still confuse about my visa, still haven't received a new bridging visa and the current bridging visa I currently have will be finishing on Aug 21? does this mean Im on new bridging visa already? please help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I would advise you seek the advice of a good MARA agent asap to clarify.


----------



## marckzoe (Aug 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would advise you seek the advice of a good MARA agent asap to clarify.


ok I will thank you


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck. Take advice from a MARA agent as the situation don't look too promising but they may have better solution for you. 

Girl Aussie



marckzoe said:


> Unfortunately yes


----------

